# Average blasts success stories? UPDATE



## Marguel (May 3, 2009)

Hi
I was wondering if there are any success stories with FET with average quality blastocysts. I've just had my 6th IVF and had 2 embies put back, and amazingly for the first time ever we have had something to freeze!! The clinic called today (day 6) to say we had two that were average quality and it was up to us to freeze or not. Of course I went for it, but I'm just wondering what are the chances of these embies making it through the thaw....
Any happy ending stories would be very much appreciated


----------



## luckychance (Jul 2, 2012)

hi
I cant help you much but wishing you luck... we had only one blastocyst remaining from our last tx which was of good quality but likewise we are unsure of its chances ... good luck on your 2ww


----------



## Marguel (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, I hope you are lucky with your little bean too. I  hope the lack of replies doesn't mean there are no happy endings out there with just average ones....


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Technology moves on so fast... I didn't realise they could freeze blastocysts. I thought they had to freeze then on day 2 or three, so they have a day or so to resume growing once they are thawed...


----------



## Marguel (May 3, 2009)

Well, for anyone interested in an answer, I had my FET two weeks ago and today my clinic confirmed pregnancy.
So it seems that after all you can get pregnant with FET and average embryos rather than with top blasts in a fresh cycle...go figure!!!!
Now they just have to stick for another 36 weeks   
Oh, and I forgot to mention, the survival rate was 100% for one and 95% for the other one so the average blasts turned out to be pretty strong! So if you are in a similar situation, don't lose hope


----------

